# Fezzik. <3



## courtuhknee (Jun 18, 2008)

This has been the worst two days I've had in a long time. Templeton's death yesterday was hard, but I could take it because I was relatively prepared. But Fez.. I just didn't believe it. He was only 10 months old. :[ 

I mentioned in the health forum that Fez had a lump, which I really thought was an abscess. Today I took him to the vet, who confirmed that it was. The vet said he would have to have surgery to remove it, but that it would be easily dealt with, and I could pick him up later in the day or tomorrow. He called me while he was under anesthesia to tell me that while they were working on him they found several tumors that they could not remove due to size and location.. He said that he wouldn't last more than another month or two. I could hardly talk at this point, so he explained that they could continue the surgery and take care of the abscess, or they could put him to sleep while he was already under. We decided it would be better to just let him go.. I can't believe this. Once I heard abscess from the vet I was so relieved, and then to get called later in the day with news of multiple tumors.. it has just been a horrible two days. Sad And now I'm wondering if I did the right thing.. maybe I should have let him have these next two months. I was just so worried that he would suffer the way Templeton did and I didn't want to be selfish like that.. 

So now I'm feeling double the grief.. three times the grief.. I'm a mess. Thank goodness I didn't have to work today. 

Fez was the sweetest out of all my guys. Very cautious, but very affectionate. He wasn't rough and tumble like the others. He'd run about for a few, climb up my shoulder, and hang out in my hood. I'm going to miss him so much. <3 <3 <3 

RIP Fezzik.
June 9, 2008 - April 7, 2009


----------



## foxisaslyone (Apr 5, 2009)

I am so sorry for your losses. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## kwise211 (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm sorry for both your losses, especially the sudden one. It doesn't get any easier when you know the rat is going to pass away soon, so I can hardly imagine the surprise with Fez. My thoughts are with you too.


----------



## FeffOx (Feb 8, 2009)

Im so sorry for both your losses, but you can't blame yourself, it was a very brave decision to let Fezzik pass peacefully while under and now he won't suffer but he will be playing with Templeton at the bridge.
My thoughts are with you x


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm so very sorry for the loss of your boys. :'( I think you did the right thing putting the little man out of his misery. His months/weeks he may have been able to live out wouldn't have been very happy with him slowly passing. 
Now he gets to play with Templeton at the bridge and keep him company as they both wait for you!


----------



## ratastic (Jul 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry. I think you did the right thing.


----------



## spiral (Apr 19, 2009)

I think you did the right thing. I wish I'd taken my little Roxy in sooner so she didn't suffer so at the end. Your ratter slipped off having lovely dreams and knows he was loved.


----------

